# 6 whole Beef Tenderloins...



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

Damn, Glenn! What a guy!! Good Luck tomorrow and I'm sure everything will work out for you.  Can't wait to hear the report and see some pics


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 30, 2005)

Glenn, you're right about the good people.  Karen and Bob might have been help enough but 101 and Ken aren't bad recrutis either.  

From what Airboss tells me, the more worried you are, the better the food comes out...I'm sure it was excellent and I hope someone got pics!! =D>


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 30, 2005)

Glenn I’m glad that everything worked out even with the small problem you had. I have one question for you was your wife surprised?


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 30, 2005)

sounds like yall had a good time.

Thanks, for shareing.


----------



## YardBurner (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, Glenn!!
Sorry I missed this post 'til now.

Would have offered to be in the background to lend a hand.

Kinda hard turning the house into a restaurant at the last minute without the boss (Queen) noticing.

We're all our own worst critic. (and you're a tuff one).
I'm sure everyone was suitably impressed.

I'm sure she's appreciative and won't kick your sorry butt out
in spite of the hat!  

-Rob


----------



## Airboss (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry we couldn't make it for the surprise birthday bash Glenn.  It sounds like you out did yourself...again.  The taste bud memories from the Rfest and your birthday party last spring linger still.  Best ribs and beans I've had.  Did you ever put the recipe for your baked beans down on paper?  They are killer. 

Ahem...  and that little machine you have just off the family room there...the one with the wonderful amber beverage...how's that doing?  Hmmmmm?

P.S.  I've seen this man in action twice.  "Zen state"  Every move has meaning.  Shhh....Don't talk...no questions please.  Watch and see magic.


----------



## john pen (Nov 1, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> .  My guests were pleased but I was WAY dissappointed.  Got lots of compliments but felt I could have done MUCH better.  That is a feeling EVERYONE on this board must know...



We are our harshest critics, but thats what helps us get better...I did a whole smoker full of ABT's a while back..it was cold and raining and the heat got too hot and I ran out of time ect....I find that when abt's get to hot the cream cheese breaks down..I was questioning myself as to wether to even take them to the party..Well I did and they were a huge hit..go figure...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 1, 2005)

BBQ is like sex.  When it's good, it's great.
When it's bad, it's still pretty damn good!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 1, 2005)

Are you aware of the Captain Morgan Gator Pit Fund?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 1, 2005)

What's wrong with divorce?  100 million people can't be wrong!


----------

